# Walking Distance/Time



## barrelman

How far or long is healthy for walking my dog? He's 7 months old. How far do you walk your puppies? 
I reckon we average 2 x 40 minute walks a day. However yesterday we walked for 2 hours almost 7 miles, never seemed tired though! What's your experience / opinion


----------



## kendal

its whatever you want, delta can walk for 2 hours at 5 months. just go with your do he will tell you when he is tired.


----------



## parapluie

I was wondering about this as well. Once our puppy finishes getting all his shots, he will be about 12 weeks. I heard that I shouldn't tire him out too much or he could get sick more easily, but I'm not sure how much is too much!


----------



## kendal

they always tell you when it to much. lust watch them, you will be able to see how they are walking if your should turn back. overdooing it is a good gauge as you can then judge on the next walk at what point to turn back.


----------



## barrelman

My concern is about the long term effects of overdoing a walk. I asked my vet last week. He said by about 7 months Stanley has stopped growing. However his bones are still soft. Over the next 4-5 months the bones calcify and become solid adult bones. He said I shouldn't take him on long walks till about 9 months +. The fear is that their bones are too soft before this and could deform and cause arthritis problems in later life. Most Internet research i've done suggests 5 minutes walk for every month of puppies life. It's not really about how tired they get on the walk


----------



## kendal

the thing is short walks can stunt a puppys groth. they also need to run so the can stretch out theif tendans so they dont get growing pain. the 5 mkn rule was realg only for big dogs but thats not the main thaught anymore as the dogs become frustrated not getting to burn off energy.


----------



## wilfiboy

yeh i ve read the 5 min thing but then with Mabel being 3 months we would nt get very far. I agree with Kendal and just to observe... Mabel loves being off lead and running through woods but I just watch to see if she seems tired or eager to go . I think its like us if you did everything by the book you d never do anything and I just think surely in the wild they d do more than the 5 mins a month or certainly would nt be timing it lol x


----------



## Barney bubble

I totally agree. I've gone by the book so far but Barney bubble is not burning off his energy. I walk him for 20 mins at 14 weeks but I think he needs to go a little longer. You tend to know your dog and when he has had enough.


----------



## alfiemorton

I read that the 5 minute per month rule applies to the action of walking on the lead, which is a very repetitive movement, and not to all the running and charging about that a puppy does off lead.
Christine


----------



## Mazzapoo

A really good sniffing game is tiring too, like a 'find it' or scattering tiny treats on the lawn, it doesn't all have to be walking to have the same effect and you can build in some obedience practice, like sit and wait etc


----------

